
Show HN: WikiRoulette – Randomly browse Wikipedia - minouye
http://wikiroulette.co
======
chrisBob
Is this somehow different from the random article link in Wikipedia?

~~~
ujeezy
Roughly the same:
[https://github.com/minouye/wikiroulette/blob/master/src/over...](https://github.com/minouye/wikiroulette/blob/master/src/override/main.js#L72)

If you didn't see the Chrome extension, it's worth a try - I really like the
feeling of serendipity every time I create a new tab. It's a _little_
distracting, but I think in a good way.

------
anilgulecha
I had a similar prototype idea that I never built, but it was this:

* start a user off on a random wiki page. * Don't encourage them to start afresh .. they can instead click through to a different page from the current one. * Keep track of these traversals, and then allow the 'trail' to be shared with others.

It could be cool to see the wiki-trails people leave as they spend time
soaking in the pages. Or compare trails of people from the same page.

You have some of it ready.. please steal this idea :)

~~~
wrboyce
I thought this sounded familiar, and I managed to find this app[1] that claims
to feature a "2D mind map to keep track of your journey and suggest new
paths".

[1]: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wikilinks-smart-
wikipedia/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wikilinks-smart-
wikipedia/id990956008?mt=8)

------
strict9
I dig it, but the main content area is too narrow.

\---

Edit: My previous endorsement is now retracted, installing the Chrome
extension changes the default new tab behavior. Hijacking default browser
behavior is terrible. Bad form on the part of the author

------
pixel
Throw this in your favorites, and have fun:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random)

------
hornbaker
Nice interface, but gosh that makes me feel dumb. So much I don't know.

Could be the basis for a nice party game, along the lines of Trivial Pursuit.

~~~
popey456963
TheWikiGame[0] is my favourite go to Wikipedia based game. Mostly because a
non-automated version can be played even on the most restricted networks that
just allow Wikipedia.

I have endless fun working out how to get from Norse Mythology to Arithmetic
Logic Unit.

[0] [http://thewikigame.com/](http://thewikigame.com/)

